# new gal from AZ



## kristen (May 19, 2004)

wow, i am really happy that i stumbled upon this site!
i've been sitting and reading old posts for an hour and a half and i figured that i might as well get in on the action! It is nice to know that there are so many folks out there who are willing to help you get your questions answered.
I started out doing lighting and sound in high school and loved it but kind of forgot about it after i graduated. a few years later i realized "Wow, people are actually willing to pay me to do this? how can it be, i actually enjoy it?" I started out with one part time job for fun and now have 4, working theater, trade show stuff, arena concerts, etc.
I've narrowed it down to lighting for the most part, but learning all of the intracasies is slow going, as work where i live is fairly sparse.
I would certainly call myself a "newbie" with a lot I need to learn, so i'm psyched that i found some folks to learn from!
-kristen


----------



## UnknownSoldier (May 19, 2004)

hey welcome! glad that you decided to join! it's good to see some new people on here. i'm pretty new myself. i just got into doing lights and sound and the like and so far i love what i've experienced. i'll definately be doing something about it too. 

well once again, welcome! hope to see ya post and have fun!

~ Amy


----------



## wemeck (May 19, 2004)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy your stay and hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## avkid (May 19, 2004)

hello and welcome


----------

